

Ask HN: Any companies/products using Hunch API in a meaningful way? - philgo20

I always thought they'd become an API company but rarely saw stories or showcase of products/companies build suing Hunch API. Anyone knows some good idea built this way?
======
philgo20
Wow, I thought this would be low... but..

